# Joey UHF Remote



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyway to extend the range of the UHF remote for a Joey? I mirror my TV and need to use the UHF remote in another room.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

tommiet said:


> Anyway to extend the range of the UHF remote for a Joey? I mirror my TV and need to use the UHF remote in another room.


I was wondering that too.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't think so since the antenna is internal. I'd switch to IR and get an RF solution or IR repeater like power mid. Next Gen is probably the cleanest. Or mirror the Hopper instead of the Joey since it has much better range.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Has anyone measure the range of these remotes? Number of walls they will pass through?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

tcatdbs said:


> Has anyone measure the range of these remotes? Number of walls they will pass through?


Too many variables there to give a specific number of feet (angles, floors, furniture, material types and densities, reflections, 2.4GHz interference). But I can tell you range to a Hopper is better than it was on a 722k. Range to a Joey is likely worse due to the small internal antenna. You should see a similar SNR profile to that of wireless G in the same environment. If you want to do an analysis, HERE's a good document with some of the relevant equations. I prefer the try it and see approach myself.


----------

